
The Elite School Wage Premium - barry-cotter
https://www.aeaweb.org/research/charts/wage-premium-elite-colleges-india
======
barry-cotter
> In theory, the best students go to the best colleges, receive the best
> education, and then take the best jobs.

> In practice, this logic might be giving too much credit to elite schools.

> A paper in the July issue of the American Economic Journal: Applied
> Economics found no evidence that India’s most prestigious colleges offered a
> better education. But author Sheetal Sekhri said that they still boosted
> earnings.

...

> The jump at zero indicates that scoring just high enough for admission to a
> public school increased salaries by approximately 8,000 rupees. To put that
> in perspective, entry-level jobs in the sample paid anywhere between 15,000
> rupees and 40,000 rupees.

------
gbronner
A third explanation is that if you barely got in, you feel as if you aren't
smart enough to be a professor, and work unusually hard to be successful in
highly remunerated fields

